# Rod Guide ?



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ive been looking at the BNLG casting bulg black finish hardaloy high frames,,, as i dont know but so much about these i was wondering if i could get some feed back

Much thanks BoNes


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used Fuji BNLG guides on a few rods.IMO they are decent in performance but it seems like the rings pop out of the frames more that some of the higher end guides.I've since put some epoxy around the rings where they connect to the frame. Most of my newer rods have Fuji S.I.C. and Alconite guides.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool Thanks alot i was kinda diggin the style of them really but i guess ill just move up and see what they have also 

Thanks again


----------

